# Petco training review :)



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Elly just finished adult dog 1 course this week!
I understand training experience can be different to trainers, but I would recommend these classes 

Elly took the class at Union Square Petco, NYC.
Right before we signed up for the class, we met Sneakers from SM at the place, and his owner really recommended our trainer, Nic.

The class is 5 dog maximum, but we got lucky!
There was tiny chihuahua girl, and Elly. That was it:chili:
Elly already knew basic commands, but we really worked on consistancy, so she can sit, stay, down even under very stressful situation.

Best part was practicing stay in the shopping area.
Elly was very sensitive scaredy cat, but now she stays as she told to even if there's a big dog, shopping carts.
I felt the class really worth money, especially for this training.
Or else, how can I leave Elly in the crowded place, and yell out her name very loud in the public? :thumbsup: (of course the trainer was always with her, looking out for her)

We immediately started adult dog 2 course this friday.
There are more dogs, a black lab, a havanese, a dachshund and a boston terrier.
They are all bigger, louder than Elly (except the dachshund)
After quite, intimate class with chihuahua friend, we decided to expose Elly to crazier part of this world and keep her in the class.

For adult 2 class, clickers were introduced, and more fun tricks will be taught.
I can hardly wait for next class


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I've been thinking about doing that with Mia...She needs the socialization as well as the training. Are they expensive or does the trainer set his or her own individual prices?*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Emmayui said:


> Elly just finished adult dog 1 course this week!
> I understand training experience can be different to trainers, but I would recommend these classes
> 
> Elly took the class at Union Square Petco, NYC.
> ...


How did you set up FB page? I want to do one for Mia.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

nwyant1946 said:


> How did you set up FB page? I want to do one for Mia.


Go to : 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/create/?ref_type=sitefooter

Or you can set up a new account for your Mia 

As for the class, it was a little less than 120 bucks for 8 sessions.
I think it was a bit more expensive because it was in the middle of Manhattan..


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Emmayui said:


> Go to :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/create/?ref_type=sitefooter
> 
> ...


Thank you...I think I'm going to check into it. And thanks for the info on FB.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Let me know when Mia has her own FB page


----------

